# What makes you geeky?



## ghettognome (Jan 27, 2005)

Other than going to conventions and being a gamer, what makes you geeky?
One of my several things is naming my dog Galadriel.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2005)

Have you seen mine postcount??  

Other then gaming, there is the usually big fan of most things sci fi and fantasy related.  There is my love for filks, good filks.

edit: I also refernce movies and books are not familar with or at the very least don't even realize I'm referencing something.  It's all about the self amusement.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 27, 2005)

I bite the heads off of chickens.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 27, 2005)

I get paid to make antimatter.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Small I know.... but some of us just aren't geeky enough I guess.*

1) convincing my science club teacher that it was a valid way to use school money to drive four hours and hit the 30 year Star Trek convention in Huntsville 

2) convincing my Orch teach that since Star Trek and my high school both had big anniversaries in one year (30 for ST/90 for my HS) we should play the medley of various ST score music at our year end concert.

4) getting dice earings as a present from good friends, and wearing them for normal things like work.  Actually a good start to a conversation.

5) and all those small ones that most of us do to express out geekyiness daily


----------



## HellHound (Jan 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I bite the heads off of chickens.




Thank you, Kevin.

That is what geek is ALL about. Maybe a little sword-swallowing, eating bugs and so on... but really it is ALL about biting the heads off of chickens.

Gelfling #1's uncle Slug is a bona fide geek.


----------



## ghettognome (Jan 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I bite the heads off of chickens.



LOL!!


----------



## pdkoning (Jan 27, 2005)

What makes me geeky:

I am a Gamer.   
I study Computer Science / I am a computer programmer.
I have 5 computers. (most of them barely worth $20)
I also study Theology - many just can't believe that when they see me.
I have a pet: a cat named 'Putin'
I visit Slashdot.org and enworld.org
I read userfriendly.org and Order of the stick online comics
I own a longsword


----------



## jerichothebard (Jan 27, 2005)

What makes me geeky:
I am a DM and Player of D&D.
I've played D&D more than half my life.
I think about D&D when I'm not playing.
I know the difference between Star Trek and Star Wars.
And I have profound, well-thought-out opinions about who would win in a blaster/phaser firefight. (Rebel Alliance beats NGEnterprise beats Stormtroopers, hands down)
I program computers to do funny things.
I know the significance of 42.
I can pronounce prestidigitation.
My nickname on the 7th grade basketball team was "Talented".  
Because I wasn't.
I know why the Starship Enterprise keeps "Star Trekkin', across the universe..."
I tried to convince my wife to name our first child after my current character.
I have friends with CHA scores below 10.
I think about my friends in D&D attribute terms.
I've been quoted in a professionally written, mainstream article about the 30th anniversary of D&D.
I quote that quote in my sig.
My wife vetoed my idea to wear a sword at my wedding. 
Mostly because she was afraid I would poke someone's eye out with it.



Yeah.  I'm a geek.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I bite the heads off of chickens.



That wasn't geeky when Ozzy did it to bats -- it was k3wl.

My wife always said I was geeky when I used to meet her where she worked while we were engaged (she was a manager at an Arby's, and I got to get a lot of free food) with a copy of _In Search of the Indo-Europeans_ by J.P. Mallory, that I had bought because I liked to reread it so much.

And of course, my fascination with linguistics was directly inspired by reading Tolkien long before anyone had thought of making the movies.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 27, 2005)

Using the modern interpretation of "geek"...  

I have 500 books on the Arthurian legends (semi-geeky)
I have a metric b***load of rpgs, many of which I have never been able to actually play.
I have downloaded The Dead Alewives...
I have the God bobblehead from the Monty Python & the Holy Grail collection, as well as a bottle of Holy Grail
I play computer rpgs (that has to be pretty durn lowly in my book)
I actually still own my Three Little Books, although the TSR box is long since disintegrated

Hmmm, sounds fairly geeky


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I have downloaded The Dead Alewives...




You don't have it on CD?


----------



## MonsterMash (Jan 27, 2005)

Okay -  I have a degree in Computer Science
I have programmed computers for a living
11 years working in IT
I'm changing jobs to move to a more technically oriented role
I've played D&D and RPGs for over a decade


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 27, 2005)

I know all of the stats from the Monster Manual (unacceptable geekiness) instead of knowing all of the stats of various football teams (acceptable geekiness).


----------



## GlassJaw (Jan 27, 2005)

> I know all of the stats from the Monster Manual (unacceptable geekiness) instead of knowing all of the stats of various football teams (acceptable geekiness).




I know both!!


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I've played D&D and RPGs for over a decade



Get off my lawn, junior.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 27, 2005)

[tantrum] I am not a geek! I'm not I'm not I'm not!! [/tantrum]

:weep:



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ..._In Search of the Indo-Europeans_....



Ooh!  That was on my Christmas list but no one bought it for me.  How is it?


----------



## Umbran (Jan 27, 2005)

What makes me geeky?  I have the sneaking suspicion that it's the orbital mind control lasers...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jan 27, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I know all of the stats from the Monster Manual



... What, _all_ of them?  All.  You could tell me the Reflex save on an Aboleth, then flat-footed AC on an Otyugh, the treasure on a Roper, and the feats of Frost Giant Jarl 8th-level Blackguard, all without looking?


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 27, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I get paid to make antimatter.




Oh, I almost forgot.

As a result of this job, I occasionally get to say, "We've lost the antimatter containment field!"   ...and really mean it.


----------



## Acquana (Jan 27, 2005)

I went to college to get a degree in _comic books_.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Ooh!  That was on my Christmas list but no one bought it for me.  How is it?



It's phenomenal.  I really like it.  Brilliant work.  It's diametrically opposed to Colin Renfrew's theories, and in fact, Mallory makes no secret of what he thinks of Renfrews theories (although always in a professional manner!)

As an aside, I've found the author to be a very friendly and approachable chap as well.  We had a short email correspondence after I looked at some reviews on Amazon that called his book out of date.  I wondered if I was out of touch (possible; I don't have easy access to a good academic library anymore) or if these were just Renfrew groupies (turns out it was the latter; Mallory says mainstream archeology/anthropology/linguistics still goes with Gimbutas' kurgan theory).

I also highly recommend the book Mallory co-authored with Victor Mair on the Tarim Basin mummies.  Again, the Amazon reviews call it dry and too technical, without making enough spectacular speculation, but that was a point in it's favor in my opinion.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 27, 2005)

My geekiness is far outweighed by my goofiness.




I mean, my roguish charm.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jan 27, 2005)

My number one hobby is reading science fiction and fantasy novels

I used to get get dressed up and go to a place where we would go on live adventures (beat each other up with weapons made of PVC pipe wrapped in foam).  Praise to St. Muckley!

My friends and I still hope to one day be rich and open up a new place like that - complete with castle for having a siege and dungeon with modular walls for varying layouts.


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 27, 2005)

I play D&D.....


----------



## Turanil (Jan 27, 2005)

jerichothebard said:
			
		

> I tried to convince my wife to name our first child after my current character.



 Deplorable!!


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jan 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I also highly recommend the book Mallory co-authored with Victor Mair on the Tarim Basin mummies.




Victor Mair signed that book for me.  I played D&D with his son back in high school.  No lie.


Why I am a geek:

* When I go to meetings, I use the margins of my notepad to make characaters using the standard array for attributes.
* I am currently in the middle of watching all the commentary clips from the LotR RotK EE.
* I use phrases like "LotR RotK EE" around people knowing full well that I don't have to spell out the anacronym.
* I have played video games multiple times if I know they have different endings based on what you do rather than just downloading a patch that lets me crack the game and see the 10 second clip for myself.
* My wife vetoed naming our daughter "Galadriel" and then went on to tell me that "Arwen" was also out even before I got to ask her.  I'm proud to say "Eowyn" made her think a bit.
* My wife has come to recognize that _"Are you going to watch Firefly all night"_ is a stupid question in our household.
* I would rather attempt a computer repair for myself even if it takes three weeks rather than consult one professional for ten minutes.
* I have purchased the entire Prydain series by Lloyd Alexander for my daughter so we'll have it when she's old enough to read it .... in about ten years.

I'm a strange, sad little man.


----------



## fusangite (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, here's my hastily-composed list: 
1. I do not have a proper job (I'm a graduate student).
2. I have been single for 9 years.
3. I prefer to model D&D combats using lego figures.
4. I play D&D.
5. I weigh over 200lbs.
6. There is no discernable difference between what I read when I'm studying and what I read for fun.
7. I study religious history. 
8. I hate all sports and any form of exercise other than walking.
9. I do not know how to drive.
10. I keep the D&D core rules near the computer so I can argue about them with people on ENWorld.
11. My family and friends felt they understood me better after watching _Adaptation._
12. The other graduate students consider me to be exceptionally geeky and eccentric.
13. I am arhythmic.
14. I squeal with excitement when people tell me little known and obscure facts.
15. I painstakingly taped Dr. Who episodes for 10 years on a local cable station, edited out the commercials, put the 25 minute episode breaks back in to assemble approximately 220 hours of tape comprising nearly every episode of the show ever aired in its 26 year history.
16. I own my own 17' multicoloured scarf.
17. One third of a newspaper article covering my retirement after 13 years in politics was a description of my character in Teflon Billy's Mutants and Masterminds game. When one opens the newspaper to that page, one is immediately confronted with a picture of me and a blown-up quote stating "My character was a giant 9' tall bear with a tungsten carbide skeleton who could shoot deadly laser beams from his eyes."
18. If I get drunk, my friends sometimes bait me into reciting all the postal codes I have somehow memorized and what area they correspond to. (V0R 1T0 is Denman Island)
19. The last thread I started was an attempt to argue the pressing relevance of the philosophy of Aristotle to D&D.
20. I still lust after Carole Cleveland.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 27, 2005)

I am not a geek!


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Tanager (Jan 27, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ...with a copy of _In Search of the Indo-Europeans_ by J.P. Mallory, that I had bought because I liked to reread it so much.
> 
> And of course, my fascination with linguistics was directly inspired by reading Tolkien long before anyone had thought of making the movies.




Just out of curiosity, have you read Calvert Watkins _How to Kill a Dragon (Aspects of Indo-European Poetics)_ ?


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 27, 2005)

Never even heard of it.  Sounds fascinating, though!


----------



## Impeesa (Jan 27, 2005)

Most of the things that usually get the "wow, you're a geek" comments are things that I've thought about and then mentioned. Sadly, I can't remember any of them right now. Instead, let's go for a second opinion:

My girlfriend considers herself to be a mere poseur compared to my geekishness, and her own threshold falls somewhere around _"Chrono Trigger can be considered acceptable pillow talk"_. In the immortal words of Dave Barry, I am not making this up.

--Impeesa--


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 28, 2005)

I read fantasy novels and I like science.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jan 28, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> I went to college to get a degree in _comic books_.




Same here, but mine is specialized in the mythology of Pre-Crisis Superman. 

Aside from the three decade gamer, comics stuff, and the degree mentioned being my second after computer science, the major point is that each member of my household (wife included) has a Starfleet rank. I often use their current title when issuing orders or asking for status reports. I'll insist forever that I am, in fact, a Fleet Captain in Starfleet, since I had commendation issuing me the rank (from the Second Fleet PBM) signed by Gene Roddenberry himself. Sadly, it was destroyed along with my comics by my great aunt when I went ~away for the weekend~ once.  But I know my duty.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 28, 2005)

I had a job for several years in publishing for a major science fiction imprint (HarperPrism, now known as Eos), not because I really wanted to be an editor, but because I wanted to talk to sf and fantasy authors on a daily basis. 

I know Robert Jordan's real name (but I hate his writing), and no, I can't tell you. 

I still have a rolodex full of SF authors addresses and home phone numbers.

Harlan Ellison yelled at me on the phone for over 10 minutes, and all I could think about was how cool it was to be yelled at by the most obnoxious and opinionated SF author alive.

I play D&D. 

My 3rd grade teacher took the Fellowship of the Ring away from me, telling me I was too young to be reading it.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jan 28, 2005)

Ack. For my own experience, use the following equation (it's easier to calculate):

1-(what makes me non-geeky)

That's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 28, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> As a result of this job, I occasionally get to say, "We've lost the antimatter containment field!"   ...and really mean it.




Besides the fact that I think that is cool?

I have a degree in Greek & Roman Civilizations and Mathematics.
I own all of the Buffy series on dvd and all of the rpg books.
I have all of Star Trek: TNG, Deep Space Nine, and Voyager on tape.
The DM often turns to me for rules quotes instead of looking them up.
I am currently watching Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail with the Henry IV subtitles.
I just watched Bubba Hotep with 'The King' commentary.
Two of my cats are named after anime characters and the third after a mythical character.
I've named rabbits after Star Trek and Hitchhiker's Guide characters.

The lists goes on and on.


----------



## arwink (Jan 28, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> I went to college to get a degree in _comic books_.




Personally, I just matched my academic geekery with my gaming geekery.

33% of the way through a PhD in Gaming with more on the way...


----------



## Panthanas (Jan 28, 2005)

...I named my firstborn Gabriel Silvanis...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 28, 2005)

writing adventures and making characters in class (grad school) 
and on the job 
and while watching TV 
checking out gaming books from the library, even if I dont play the game
more that 2 hrs per day on enworld 
obsessing over postcount


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

I've got a degree in Computer Science, program for a living, and started programming in 2nd grade.
I'm 29 years old, and live alone.
I own several hundred fantasy novels -- and wrote a very bad one while in college.
I own three video game consoles.
I play D&D in person every week, run a PbP game, and play in two others (counting semi-active games only).

I think that's sufficient.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 28, 2005)

I named my fourth kid after Wolverine.  I was able to convince my wife that Logan was just a nice name.  

I also refuse to use my wife's nickname for our third, instead calling him Zander after the character in Buffy, where I first heard it.

She did veto Captain America Dyal, though (I'd call him Cap.)

I also own three video game consoles, but since they're SNES, PS1 and Dreamcast, that makes me some kinda retro old skool nerd.


----------



## francisca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Harlan Ellison yelled at me on the phone for over 10 minutes, and all I could think about was how cool it was to be yelled at by the most obnoxious and opinionated SF author alive.



Damn dude.  That's geeky.  if this were a contest, you'd win.

I thought I was prety geeky, but recently, one of my former students was shocked to learn that I play D&D.  He said I hid my geeky-ness well.  But I don't try to hide it.  Except for my wife, every one of the players at my table are co-workers that I flat out asked if they play/played D&D.  Three of them are complete newbies that I've recruited into the game.  Hell, monday and tuesday this week, I had guys sitting at my desk at work, dice and PHB in hand, rolling up chars at lunchtime.  You can't get much more open than that.  (I work at the proverbial "large, conservative, midwestern state university" of Penthouse Letters fame.)

Edit: Actually, my wife just pointed out that in the past 5 or so years, I've spent more money on D&D crap than we have on furniture and household appliances.


----------



## cybertalus (Jan 28, 2005)

I wear glasses.  Never contact lenses.

I built my own computer.  It works better than most factory-built machines I've used.

I use a web browser many people have never heard of.

I once installed Linux on one of my computers.

I've pulled CAT-5 cable through walls.  I used plenum cable.

I'd still be in IT if I didn't hate dealing with people so much.

I know more about the history of Waterdeep than I do about the history of my hometown.

I like the people who live in my computer better than I like the people who live next door.

I stopped counting how many times I've seen the first Star Wars film when I hit 100.

I can do a very good Gollum voice, and have been doing it since before I'd ever heard of Lord of the Rings.

I hate organized sports with a passion.

I was introduced to D&D by someone I knew from the astronomy club.

When it comes to clothes I always choose comfort over appearance.

I wish Blake's 7 would come out on R1 DVD.


I also exhibit some decidedly ungeekly traits though:

I don't like comic books.  Or action movies.

I don't like anime or any other form of animation.

I've stopped buying toys.  (But not games.)

I typically see less than half a dozen films a year, most of those at the independent theatre.

I can't quote many movies, but I can quote lots of rock lyrics.

I watch virtually no television, and what I do watch is drama, not sci-fi/fantasy.

I don't read regularly, but when I do I'm as likely to pick up a literary classic as I am a Star Wars or Harry Dresden novel.

I don't think Monty Python is all that funny, especially after the first time.

I liked the first two Harry Potter films better than the first two Lord of the Rings films.

I stink at chess and Scrabble, and have no desire to improve my skills at either.


----------



## Breakstone (Jan 28, 2005)

My weekend line up is the following:

Saturday- Trip to the Comic Book Shop, Life of Brian
Sunday- Dungeons & Dragons (starting a new campaign!), Super Smash Bros Tournament


This is going to be a Wonderful weekend!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 28, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Actually, my wife just pointed out that in the past 5 or so years, I've spent more money on D&D crap than we have on furniture and household appliances.



LOL! Actually I spend way more money on sci-fi/fantasy DVDs and D&D and d20 "crap" than on clothing, and furnitures / household appliances put _together_.

Otherwise:

At 42 still spend 90% of my free time thinking about rpg some way or another (and usually on Enworld).

I am planning _four_ D&D/d20 campaigns, while I will probably run none...   

I have three computers at home.

I still live alone mainly because a wife would probably go against my obsession for geeky interests.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's phenomenal.  I really like it.  Brilliant work.  It's diametrically opposed to Colin Renfrew's theories, and in fact, Mallory makes no secret of what he thinks of Renfrews theories (although always in a professional manner!)



I don't know either of their works yet.  I'm only just starting to get interested in the indo-european roots of modern languages.

My Christmas wish list included the following books:



> In Search of the Indo-Europeans: Language, Archaeology, and Myth
> by J.P. Mallory
> 
> The Origin of Language: Tracing the Evolution of the Mother Tongue
> ...



I didn't know where to start, so I tried for a random smattering.  Think I should add Renfrew's _Archaeology and Language: The Puzzle of Indo-European Origins_ to my list?

Not that I'm likely to be getting any of them, even though my birthday _is_ coming up in less than a month.  *grumble*  One more pair of plaid socks and I'll scream like a little girl.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 28, 2005)

I own and play:

My NES, SNES, Gameboy, Playstation, Playstation 2, Gameboy SP.

My favorite games are mostly all NES.

My ringtones are the themes from: Kid Icarus, Legend of Zelda, Castlevania, Super Maria Bros., Metroid and Megaman.

I work in the IT.

I post on ENWorld.

I'm saving up to go to a Gen Con in America.

My girlfriend says I'm geeky before letting anyone that doesn't know me into our house, or in a room I'm in.

I've watched Star Wars episode 4,5,6 at least once every year since my 5th birtday. I'm 22 years old at the moment.

I build and repair computers for fun.

I build a complete home theater system for a friend of mine, based around a PC running Meedio (Used to be MyHTPC). I even completely remoted his house via X10 and hooked it up to a central server.

I first read The Lord of The Rings when I was 10.

I own every Terry Pratchet in two languages English and Dutch.

I've converted 10 people in my surroundings to reading either Lord of the Rings or Terry Pratchet.

My desktop background is always the latest issue of Penny Arcade 

Thus I'm *not* geeky, or am I? :S


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Harlan Ellison yelled at me on the phone for over 10 minutes, and all I could think about was how cool it was to be yelled at by the most obnoxious and opinionated SF author alive.




That's....._awesome_!!!



> I first read The Lord of The Rings when I was 10.




I first read the _Silmarillion_ when I was 11.

I've read almost the entire Berserker series (by Fred Saberhagen, not the anime/mange) and the Books of Lost Swords.

I read the Hitchhiker Trilogy and the Foundation books at the same time.

I wear glasses. Contacts are strange.

I shop extensively at my local thrift store. The amount of loot I've gotten there would shock you.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm a fatbeard.

not only do i bite the heads of chickens.

i make a decent meal out of the rest of the bird:

HUNTERS BLOOD PUDDING 

Any freshly killed bird... a goose, chicken or duck may fall victim to this recipe. 

1 cup fresh blood
1/4 cup rendered poultry fat
3 onions, finely chopped 
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
salt and freshly ground pepper

Heat fat and saute onions, parsley, pepper and garlic. Quickly add blood, saute, stirring constantly, for 5 minutes. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve hot on buttered pumpernickel or black bread with mustard and pickles for a first course; add grilled tomatoes, cheese and fruit for a light supper.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 28, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> I didn't know where to start, so I tried for a random smattering.  Think I should add Renfrew's _Archaeology and Language: The Puzzle of Indo-European Origins_ to my list?



If you like.  His theories are decidely non-mainstream, and have some serious weaknesses (in my opinion) and he plays up the "put-upon martyr who's really speaking the truth" card a bit too much.  But, he's got his supporters, so I can't say that it's not worthwhile to read him.

Of the list, I also currently am re-reading _Old English and it's Closest Relatives_, which I found very interesting as well.


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 28, 2005)

I am designing a new dialect of LISP.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I am designing a new dialect of LISP.




Okay, so you're not just a geek, you're an evil and sadistic one...


----------



## diaglo (Jan 28, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I am designing a new dialect of LISP.





once gamed a whole D&D weekend session in Klingon and another whole weekend D&D session in Tolkien elf.


----------



## pdkoning (Jan 28, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I am designing a new dialect of LISP.




Real programmers use Fortran and GOTO statements. See this link: Real programmers


----------



## GlassJaw (Jan 28, 2005)

> Harlan Ellison yelled at me on the phone for over 10 minutes, and all I could think about was how cool it was to be yelled at by the most obnoxious and opinionated SF author alive.




So what did he yell at you about?


----------



## CarlZog (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm geeky in a bunch of totally different areas.

I own 10 different editions of Bowditch.
I know Francis Beaufort had an incestuous affair with his sister when he was in his 60s.
I can make mercator projection plotting sheets from scratch.
I know where my neighborhood tidal benchmark is located -- and I've gone to see it.
I've shot lunar distances underway -- and done the sight reduction.

I keep a DOS computer on my desk to replay goldbox games.
Playing goldbox games on DOS instead of my C64 was a traumatic decision.

I know the rules to 4th Dimension.
I've played Stomp and have the variant rules.
I used Bio One with Top Secret (original, of course).
I still use the spaceship counters from Star Probe.
When I sold my copy of Star Probe, it was worth $1.50.
I have a complete Alternity collection, including the novels.

I wrote a fantasy column for my high school paper.
My column on Skartaris nearly ended my best friendship.

In third grade I told my parents I was going to marry Brenda Starr.
For a fifth grade English assignment, I wrote a love letter to Dejah Thoris.
In tenth grade, the biggest pinup in my room was Dale Arden/Jean Rogers.
All of that was later than 1974.

I was kicked off my teeball team for standing in the outfield with the glove over my face pretending to do Howard Cosell broadcasts through the slits between the fingers of the glove.


----------



## fusangite (Jan 28, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I am designing a new dialect of LISP.




Don't you mean

(Design (New (dialect LISP)) I)


----------



## francisca (Jan 28, 2005)

pdkoning said:
			
		

> Real programmers use Fortran and GOTO statements. See this link: Real programmers



Feh!  Pantywaist!  Real Programmers program in machine code.  Assembly is for wusses and FORTRAN is for grade schoolers.  http://www.wizzy.com/andyr/Mel.html

I thought I was hardcore because I  learned to program in 8080 assembly with DDT on an Osborne I when I was 10.  (Cripes, I'm old.)  But I'm nothing compared to Mel.


----------



## Impeesa (Jan 28, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Don't you mean
> 
> (Design (New (dialect LISP)) I)




They don't call it Lost In Superfluous Parentheses for nothing.

--Impeesa--


----------



## Acquana (Jan 28, 2005)

arwink said:
			
		

> Personally, I just matched my academic geekery with my gaming geekery.
> 
> 33% of the way through a PhD in Gaming with more on the way...




Yeah,  I get ya.  See ... unfortunately, I'm not joking.  My classes in sequential art included a history class about comics, Penciling and Inking 1 & 2, Character design, cartooning ... I'm currently paying off the government for loans for loving comics that much.  Several of my Professors have done work for WotC.

Other than that, practically every movie my friends and I watch goes through the gaming filter.  Some of the best gaming media we've ever seen?  The Goonies, the Secret of Nymh, Last Exile, and Big Trouble in Little China are great D&D storiess; FFX-2 somehow is Cyberpunk, and Full Metal Alchemist is Cybergen.  The list goes on, I just don't know 'em all off the top of my head.

My cat is named Remy LeBoots (Remy LeBeau, Gambit).

I once knew every line of Return of the Jedi, including the phonetic alien languages.

Speaking of college ... For my 20th century history class I gave a ten minute presentation on Alex Ross, and for my History of Sequential Art class I gave a 15 minute one on "the Effect of Roleplaying Games on Fantasy in Comics."  My professor, also being geeky, was quite impressed.


----------



## Desdichado (Jan 28, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> I once knew every line of Return of the Jedi, including the phonetic alien languages.



De wanna wanga.


----------



## ghettognome (Jan 28, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> LOL! Actually I spend way more money on sci-fi/fantasy DVDs and D&D and d20 "crap" than on clothing, and furnitures / household appliances put _together_.
> 
> Otherwise:
> 
> ...




You live alone, yet you are married??


----------



## Acquana (Jan 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> De wanna wanga.




"Oh my.   De wanna ... wango."

"Bee boo boop"


----------



## IamTheTest (Jan 28, 2005)

I aspire to gain friends as geeky as most of the posters here.
Zach- geek1/adept2


----------



## Dominic (Jan 28, 2005)

The license plate on my car - XWING.

The license plate on my wife's car TIE FTR.

The fact that our longest discusion when buying a new car is what to put on the license plate.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 28, 2005)

ghettognome said:
			
		

> You live alone, yet you are married??



He left her behind when he moved out of his parents' basement.


----------



## Algolei (Jan 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If you like.  His theories are decidely non-mainstream, and have some serious weaknesses (in my opinion) and he plays up the "put-upon martyr who's really speaking the truth" card a bit too much.  But, he's got his supporters, so I can't say that it's not worthwhile to read him.



Good enough for me!

*adds another book to list*


----------



## hong (Jan 29, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> De wanna wanga.



 Best. Pickup line. Evar!


----------



## Turanil (Jan 29, 2005)

ghettognome said:
			
		

> You live alone, yet you are married??



I am married with my d20 books. (Where the Hell did you see me saying that I am married?)


----------



## Turanil (Jan 29, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> He left her behind when he moved out of his parents' basement.



Nah, it would have been too tiresome to move out of the basement. Instead I did ask my parents to leave and find another place.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm posting on this board, and I have an RPGA card in my wallet.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 29, 2005)

My favorite actively recording musician is John Wesley Harding. I think that means I have a "Kick Me" sign taped to my back.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jan 29, 2005)

I would consider myself a dork more than a geek (especially after reading this thread) 

A Comic Book dork, specifically.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't think I'm that much of a geek actually. I mean, I have some geeky moments but they're pretty much balanced by the other things I do and have done.

Edit: Of course right now I understand how stupid that looks considering what I'm allowing as my avatar right now.


----------



## nerfherder (Jan 29, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> 15. I painstakingly taped Dr. Who episodes for 10 years on a local cable station, edited out the commercials, put the 25 minute episode breaks back in to assemble approximately 220 hours of tape comprising nearly every episode of the show ever aired in its 26 year history.



Have you seen the Dr Who Restoration site?  They are looking for specific episodes for which no known colour copy exists.  Follow the menu "Broadcast Restoration" and "Colour Restorations".

'The Mind of Evil' (episodes 1 - 6)
'Planet of the Daleks' (episode 3)
'Invasion of the Dinosaurs' (episode 1)
'The Ambassadors of Death' (episodes 2 - 7)

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## nerfherder (Jan 29, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> As a result of this job, I occasionally get to say, "We've lost the antimatter containment field!"   ...and really mean it.



Now _*that*_ is cool!

Cheers,
Liam


----------



## Algolei (Jan 29, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Nah, it would have been too tiresome to move out of the basement. Instead I did ask my parents to leave and find another place.



I used to try that all the time but they would just change the locks and I would have to find a new way in.

...so many broken windows....


----------



## Eldan Silverblade (Jan 29, 2005)

What makes me geeky?  Many things - though most of them are from my past.  The realities and responsibilities of adulthood tend to squash one's inner geek.  That is why I am starting a foundation to preserve endangered geeks all across the world.  I will post the address for where you can send your donations at a later date.

Back to the topic at hand... 

1) I have played D&D for well over half of my life.
2) I attended D&D summer camp four years in a row in high school and finally made counselor in the last year.
3) I still reminisce about gazing longingly at the succubus entry in the original MM and thinking that the loss of a couple of levels would be worth it.
4) I own spherical six sided dice.
5) I use iChat AV so that I can videoconference in to my friends' monthly game 3000 miles away.
6) I recently had a 30-minute debate with a Dr.Who geek that Fantasy Geeks are not geekier than Sci Fi Geeks.  (I was wrong, of course, but it was a matter of pride.)
7) A friend of mine can recite all of Greedo's dialogue from his encounter with Han in the Cantina in Ep IV - and I admire him for it.
8) I feel superior to my brother who is a Video Game Geek.  (Ironically, he feels superior to me.)
9) No one will play Star Trek Trivia or Star Wars Trivial Pursuit with me because it is reminiscent of the Christians vs. the Lions in jolly old Rome.
10) On a trip to Austria, my buddy and I spent most of the time going from toy store to toy store looking for (and buying) the recently released medieval themed Lego sets.
11) My favorite thing about snow days back when I was in school - was that it allowed me more time to work on the maps for my campaign.
12) I have a solid oak Kendo Katana in my golf club bag - yet I don't study Kendo, nor do I play golf.

In comparison to some of you guys and girls, I’m an amateur, but I wanted to share…


----------



## Turanil (Jan 30, 2005)

Eldan Silverblade said:
			
		

> 4) I own spherical six sided dice.
> 
> In comparison to some of you guys and girls, I’m an amateur, but I wanted to share…



How someone who owns a spherical d6 could be considered an amateur geek!! (By the way: I own one too  )



			
				Eldan Silverblade said:
			
		

> 8) I feel superior to my brother who is a Video Game Geek.  (Ironically, he feels superior to me.)



[odiously pretentious tone] But you and me (and all of us on these boards) well know who _really_ is superior for that matter!!   [/odiously pretentious tone]


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, tonight I almost slipped and fell on the ice - upon gaining my balance I proclaimed, "Yes! I made my Reflex Save!"
... that's gotta count for something.

I can replicate one of the world's greatest "Geek Voices" (this comes from my time working Wizards retail)... if you don't know what it sounds like, track me down at GenCon.  

Additionally, I own a d20 necklace (thanks, Crystal Caste!) and about a million pairs of d6 earrings in every color of the rainbow (thanks, Claires!).


----------



## Kid Socrates (Jan 31, 2005)

What makes me geeky? Man.

1) I own a TON of video games.
2) I have beaten about 98% of these games.
3) I have played Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross through enough times to see all the endings.
4) I can tell you the teams, winner, score, MVP, and probably key plays of any Super Bowl without looking anything up.
5) I spent two years designing a role-playing setting which has had all of 16 sessions (but is still going!). I have written, to date, 71,000 words on it.
6) I wrote my senior thesis on "Good Omens" by Neil Gaiman and Terry Pratchett.
7) My ideal Friday night currently is playing World of Warcraft.
8) While in important business meetings at my old job, I wrote the system for the abovementioned role-playing setting. I have notes on magic on a financial report somewhere.
9) EN World is one of my quick links on my work PC.
10) I bought the Planescape box set just to read it. I have NEVER played in a Planescape game. Regrettably. I bought Eberron for the same reason, but am now in a game.
11) Not only do I know who the voice actors in Kingdom Hearts are, but I can tell you a whole lot of what else they've been in (this is more because of my girlfriend).
12) I listen to the Dave Matthews Band mostly for the little tricks they do with the bass line running underneath the melody, and regularly try and pick out each individual instrument.
13) I still own (but it does not fit me anymore) a Legend of Zelda T-shirt that I got by pre-ordering Ocarina of Time for the Nintendo 64. I have worn this shirt in public. This shirt is partially pink and has a big elf on it.
14) I know all the words to WWE wrestler Chris Jericho's theme song.
15) I have spent entire days -- DAYS -- discussing the themes and stylings of Cowboy Bebop.
16) When I moved out to the Midwest to be with my girlfriend, I came with two of my friends, my old high school gaming group, because "gaming is a part of our lives and really is one of the most important things to us." 

But as impressive as these are, I am feeling like the KING of geeks for what I have just finished doing.

I have been playing music during gaming sessions. Not as background music, but as a real soundtrack. NPCs have their own theme music. Each player has a theme for their character. I have themes for cities, for events, for certain conversations. I have an opening theme, a "you are sleeping" theme, no less than 6 regular battle themes (with extra boss themes), and  victory theme, among others. I have used music from Hans Zimmer and Yoko Kanno and Nobuo Uematsu and Korn and Dragon Ball Z and Riverdance, to name a fraction of my sources. I made a four-CD set for my players of music from the games up to this point. 65 tracks. 

But today, I downloaded a program for .wav file editing and modified a few songs to include elements of other songs, to really show the allegiance of a particular NPC or highlight a new ability. It took me about two hours to really get the hang of it, but the first three tracks are done and I've got about two more before this weekend's session, and then I'm going to pound a few more out as things go.

I have made custom music for a tabletop RPG. 

I am such a geek.

-Matt


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 31, 2005)

Kid Socrates said:
			
		

> 13) I still own (but it does not fit me anymore) a Legend of Zelda T-shirt that I got by pre-ordering Ocarina of Time for the Nintendo 64. I have worn this shirt in public. This shirt is partially pink and has a big elf on it.




Wow Kid Socrates, you ARE geeky!


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jan 31, 2005)

I own a *Swiss Army knife with a flash drive*http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/tools/6b3b/.
I frequently use roleplaying terms to refer to real-life events and phenomena, like the "made my Reflex save" post above.
I wrote my Honours thesis on the portrayal of the Devil in horror films.
I listen to *The Darkest of the Hillside Thickets*http://www.holycow.com/thickets/.
I once burnt a CD for a party which ended with both *Dead Alwives D&D sketches*http://www.cliveblackledge.com/8bit/8bitDandD.html.
I've served on the committee of SUTEKH, the University of Sydney's SF & roleplaying society.
I once chose to spend the evening of my birthday watching _Seven_.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> As a result of this job, I occasionally get to say, "We've lost the antimatter containment field!"   ...and really mean it.




Hey, I think  I speak on behalf of everyone when I say - if you're making anti-matter, just don't make too much of, a'ight?  

thanks


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Wow Kid Socrates, you ARE geeky!




I have that same shirt.  'cept mine is black.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 31, 2005)

I was drum major in high school.


Actually, I can beat that one.

I went to a major NFL game....



.... wait for it...




... and read a book in the stands.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 31, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Thank you, Kevin.
> 
> That is what geek is ALL about. Maybe a little sword-swallowing, eating bugs and so on... but really it is ALL about biting the heads off of chickens.




Not eating a light bulb? Sword swallowing, fire eating, the bed of spiked nails...these are nothing compared to eating the light bulb. But I have to admit no chicken blood was spilled, so maybe it wasn't a _real_ geek, just someone who ate a lightbulb and did all that other stuff. 

(in response to the original poster, reading this thread)


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 2, 2005)

pdkoning said:
			
		

> Real programmers use Fortran and GOTO statements. See this link: Real programmers



That's a damn dirty lie - real programmers won't use anything more abstract than assembler.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I have that same shirt.  'cept mine is black.



 I would wear the pink one.  Does that make me geeky?

I sure hope so!


----------



## ghettognome (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow Kid Socrates.....  I especially like soundtracks for everything in the game.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 2, 2005)

I have said, IRL, things like "w00t", "suxxors", "1337/leet", and "teh".

My daughter is named Ehlanna.  (Spelling changed intentionally from the Greyhawk goddess 'cause I think it looks better this way.)

My son is named Corwin, after the main character of the first 5 Amber books.  I actually like Corwin's son Merlin a lot more, but ain't no way I'd name a kid Merlin.

So what prize do I get for *my* geekiness?  My kids were already going to hate me when they're teenagers, so the names don't really add anything to that.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Hey, I think  I speak on behalf of everyone when I say - if you're making anti-matter, just don't make too much of, a'ight?
> 
> thanks




Heh...  Don't worry about it too much.

At our very, very best, we can make about one and a half trillionths of a spoonful of antimatter in an hour...  And when we do it, it's a world record.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 4, 2005)

I can ditto Jerhico in a number of cases...



			
				jerichothebard said:
			
		

> What makes me geeky:
> I am a DM and Player of D&D.
> I've played D&D more than half my life.
> I think about D&D when I'm not playing.
> ...


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 4, 2005)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> I listen to *The Darkest of the Hillside Thickets*http://www.holycow.com/thickets/




I also own that, extra geek points scored!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 4, 2005)

I know how to use a slide rule.    
I orginzied line forming when Star Wars came out.  
People at work call me to help with equipment failures, aka paper jams.
I know what collate means and I do it. 
I know what deqauss means and I do it.
I have an Apple in my closet.


----------



## CarlZog (Feb 4, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I know how to use a slide rule.
> I orginzied line forming when Star Wars came out.




Kids today just don't know what being a geek REALLY means....


----------



## Acquana (Feb 4, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I also own that, extra geek points scored!




Great Googly Moogly!!  Hillside Thickets fans!  Me and Wellstar as well.  Because Wellstar is a Lovecraft fan ... and I just like the music.  ^_^;;


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 5, 2005)

I was resetting my alarm clock this afternoon, and it reminded me of an exceptionally geeky moment I had many, many years ago.  Allow me to elucidate...

In college, I was a physics major.  It was a long standing joke in our science/math department that none of the clocks in the science building ran at the same speed, much less showed the same (or even correct) time.  One day, I was bored, and so came up with an experiment based on that fact...

Using my own wrist watch as a control, I periodically recorded the relative change in time of every clock in the math/science building, over a period of several hours.  Based on these measurements, I calculated the relative speeds (in fractions of the speed of light) of the various classrooms and laboratories with respect to the hallway.  I wrote up my results as a lab report, and pinned it up on the bulletin board, thinking it was a pretty amusing.

Sad thing is, most of the people who read it, got at least a chuckle out of it...  We certainly were a Department of Geeks.


----------



## fusangite (Feb 5, 2005)

jerichothebard said:
			
		

> I can pronounce prestidigitation.



Sorry but no geek points here. A true geek learns words by reading them and never learns the correct pronunciation through social interaction. A proper geek will read the word and hear it in his head hundreds of time before he says it to anyone; if his pronunciation differs from that of others, he will _know_ that the way it sounds in his head is correct.


----------



## DJCupboard (Feb 5, 2005)

*I read this whole thread waiting for more updates to the main site
*In college I wrote a paper on the superiority of D&D 2e over V:tM, Compared themes in anime for a film class, and applied the teachings of Sun Tsu to a fictitious elven war for an English 2 assignment.
*I frequently referenced thundercats in philosophy essays
*I have a degree in philosophy
*I have long debates with my wife about Kirk vs. Picard
*I had to stop myself from buying that swiss army flash drive after reading about a moment ago.
*I've had more D&D characters than close friends.
*I named our dog Elbereth Gilthoniel
*I TiVo stargate, quantum leap, and half the programming of the sci-fi channel
*I'm one paycheck away from getting MacGuever season 1 on DVD.
*I bought my wife decipher's Star Trek rpg for christmas and the 3.5 player's handbook for her birthday.
*the second date with my wife was at a renaisance faire
*I own a cloak, three swords, and a handaxe/flintlock pistol
*During the sewing portion of my junior high home ec course I made a hoody with the JRR Tolkien symbol on the back.
*Instead of sports I was in Show Choir in High School
*I frequently find myself discussing time travel.
*I've co-created sven different rpgs, none of which ever made it farther than my dining room table.
*I watch Discovery/Science channel more than ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, and Mtv combined
*The only websites I visit regularly (other than email) are gaming related.
*I had a @tolkien.nu e-mail address during college that I used as my main corespondence
*There's probably more


The only thing working against my geektitude is that this is probably my first post here, despite being a reader for several years.

DJCupboard


----------



## knitnerd (Feb 7, 2005)

You tape the superbowl so you don't miss your weekly DnD game.
       You fast forward through the game to watch the commercials.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 7, 2005)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> You tape the superbowl so you don't miss your weekly DnD game.
> You fast forward through the game to watch the commercials.




The second isn't particularly geeky (or non-geeky); it just means you like commercials and don't like football (somewhat unusual, at least if you're an American male, but not really geeky or non-geeky).


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 7, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> The second isn't particularly geeky (or non-geeky); it just means you like commercials and don't like football (somewhat unusual, at least if you're an American male, but not really geeky or non-geeky).



 Oh, no.  If you're a US male and you don't watch or like feetball, you've got some geek points.  Of course, I like NASCAR, so I go and lose those geek points right back...


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 8, 2005)

*Why am I geeky?*

Well let's see.Really good emotionally charged episodes of STAR TRECK have brought me to tears,the happiest day of my life was when my friends asked me to be their perminent DM,I own several replica medieval weapons,if someone offered me mutton shanks and kram I'd know what they were talking about,I own every episode of MONTY PYTHONS FLYING CIRCUS[and all of the movies of course,I think 8-BIT THEATRE is gospel,and finally, my dogs name is B'elanna.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 8, 2005)

I wrote a PERL script to DM for me.   


















Just kiddin!


----------



## JIMBOTHEBLACK (Feb 9, 2005)

*Why else am i geeky?*

I own more than 10 books on D&D,and more than 10 books on other RPG's,I'm actually starting my own D-20 game,I thought the ROCKY HORROR PICTURE SHOW was BRILLIANT!!!Captain Picard totally schools Kirk,in tecnique that is,Captain Sisko schools both of them in a strait fighte, especially with a batlith,I love INVADER ZIM, I know the difference between the STAR TRECK WARS and the STAR WARS TRECK,when someone says "All of your base belong to us"I get it.       P.S.WAKA WAKA WAKA!!


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 9, 2005)

*Heck, I'm a geek & a girl*

I'm a 32 year old single woman that...

*meant to hop online for a little while... 6 hours ago.
*just finished searching for and reserving several graphic novels, including BtVS and Hellboy, on the Buffalo library website
*wants to get a tattoo in Elvish on my wrist
*has a cat named (Lady Zeal) after a Amber DRPG NPC that I made once (the NPC's full name was Lady Zealia of the House of Dewender and was an assassin for the King of Chaos)
*tried calling everywhere for a copy of Dreamwatch when I visited my parents in Putnam county over the Holidays
*finally found a copy of Dreamwatch at a Saturday Matinee store that I stopped in to see what action figures they had (mainly Conan, to show my Dad)
*also called everywhere for a copy of Astonishing X-Men #7 during the Holidays
*made my parents stop at The Dragon's Den in Poughkeepsie, NY to get a copy of the comic before they dropped me off at the train station after the Holidays
*was thrilled the Wegmans I work at had a copy of Bubba Hotep in their video dept., rented it, and loved it


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

being pleased that I've got a new job that'll let me become expert in XML, web services and databases.


----------



## Algolei (Feb 17, 2005)

It's my birthday.  I just turned 40.  Went to bed at 9:00 am because I was up all night on the internet after playing D&D for six hours with my friends.

I had chocolate cake for breakfast.

My parents gave me three gifts today:  A white short-sleeved dress shirt; a pocket protector; and Joseph T. Shipley's _The Origins of English Words_.  And I'm happy because they didn't give me any plaid socks this year!


----------



## diaglo (Feb 17, 2005)

i got Algolei plaid socks for his birfday:


Spoiler



virtually that is









and ribbed for his pleasure.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 18, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I wrote a PERL script to DM for me.
> 
> Just kiddin!




Of course everyone knows you can only do this in Python.


----------



## reveal (Feb 18, 2005)

I guess it's my turn to weigh in:

1) I play D&D (got that out of the way )
2) I have a degree in computer science
3) I have a profound interest in language and the use thereof
4) I am a grammar/spelling "nazi"
5) I know a buttload about comics and the history of comics (in the real world and the fictional world)
6) I don't actually purchase comics but keep up on storylines online
7) I can give you a Simpsons quote to fit nearly every real life situation
8) I have a hard time remembering names of everyday people I meet but I can rattle off movie/music/tv stars names in a second
9) I know a lot about movies and Hollywood in general
10) I have a DVD collection with over 200 movies and growing
11) I own every available TV series DVD set of Highlander, ST:TNG, ST:Voyager, Stargate SG-1, Farscape, Simpsons and the Family Guy and am working on Babylon 5 and STeep Space 9
12) I am extremely interested in, and know a lot about, American history
13) I haven't lost a game of Trivial Pursuit in 10 years
14) Before we got married, my wife had heard of, but never played, D&D; we've now been gaming together for the last 8 years
15) My 2 year old son likes Stargate SG-1 and Voyager
16) He also enjoys rolling dice and is growing up to be a fine geek 
17) I bought, and loved, "Gamers"
18) I am interested in all religions, their histories and peoples practices of their faiths
19) I use a laptop at the gaming table to keep track of everything as the DM
20) I have PDF copies of every gaming related book I own
21) I prefer to use the online SRD to look up information rather than thumbing through a book
22) My online comic reading list numbers 25; it includes 8-bit Theater, Dominic Deegan, PVP and OotS
23) I own the first two seasons of Red vs Blue and have been, and currently am, a subscriber
24) I visit the History Channel's website every day for "This Day in History"
25) I love professional wrestling
26) I started using Google in 1998, about 2 months after it started up
27) My Fark.com account number is 454; I've been registered since 09/2000
28) I have 5 computers at home; 2 are downstairs and 3 are upstairs on our wireless network
29) My wireless network is so secure that no one outside my home can join it; they can't see it and even if they could they couldn't join it because their MAC address wouldn't be valid
30) I know what a MAC address is
31) I built 2 of the computers myself
32) I know the name of the "backwards P" paragraph symbol in Microsoft Word; it's called the Pilcrow

Whew... I'm sure there's more but my brain hurts.


----------



## Algolei (Feb 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i got Algolei plaid socks for his birfday:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No no no, those look quite nice compared to...--_ribbed_, you say?  *hmmm!*

No, my parents keep buying me...let's see if I can find them with Google....

Nope.
But picture these:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In this design:


----------



## Eldan Silverblade (Mar 11, 2005)

*I've had more D&D characters than close friends.

Well, maybe that just means you aren't a very good role-player and your characters die frequently.  You might still be quite the social butterfly.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 11, 2005)

I currently have duct tape on my glasses case they broke. 

EDIT: Woot, 700th post!


----------



## warlord (Mar 11, 2005)

1.I know everything there is to know about the Star Wars universe
2. I refer to Chewbacca as a real person when talking about him.
3. I waste away my study hall on ENworld.
4. I'm wearing an Anakin Skywalker costume to the Episode III premire.
5. I waste my time trying to prove to my brother there is Famous people who play D&D that aren't nerds.
6. When people want to fight I assume they mean with D&D characters.
7. I watch the Episode III trailers over and over again.
8. I'm a guy who watches the O.C. for the storyline.
9. I'm excited for the Animal Planet Dragons special


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I guess it's my turn to weigh in:
> 
> 1) I play D&D (got that out of the way )
> ...
> 25) I love professional wrestling





I was impressed up until #25, then I just totally lost all respect for you, dude.  I mean, really, rasslin?

come on.


----------



## reveal (Mar 11, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I was impressed up until #25, then I just totally lost all respect for you, dude.  I mean, really, rasslin?
> 
> come on.




I'm from the South. It's a requirement.


----------



## Urklore (Mar 11, 2005)

I am total geek, my son's name is Elric


----------



## Talath (Mar 11, 2005)

This has really turned into the geek equivalant to a measuring contest ... and while I feel compelled to throw my hat in the ring, I just don't think I can match some of the people here. Sure, I could post that, for example, I dressed up as Dr. Weird for Halloween, or that I download several remixes of old video game music, but I mean, if I posted every little thing, it would either be very boring or pulling for straws.

Instead, I disrespectfully bow out and say, there are bigger geeks than I.

Although if you ask my significant other, she'd probably say to the contrary.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, I can't measure up to some of the posts here, so I'll put a few things out that sets me apart from most geeks:

I have no interest in video games.  Period.  
I'd rather swallow molten glass than watch Babylon 5, Dr. Who, Buffy, or Angel.
I don't have the rules to any version of D&D memorized.  I know where to find what I want and I wing the rest and my players love it.
I have rudely turned my back and walked away from someone in a game store who felt it necessary to tell me about their campaigns or their munckin-a$$ed characters.

I'm sure there are more, but the painkillers in my system slow down the thinking processes.

Here are some things that would qualify me for geekdom, or at least qualify as my quirks.  I think geekiness is completely subjective, however, and one man's geek is another man's eccentricity

I love paleontology. I've read pretty hard core books on the subject, and will stop whatever I'm doing to read or watch something on the ancient past.  I greet every new paleontological discovery with the same glee a child greets Christmas morning.  I got into a shouting match with a paleontologist at the Denver museum over what time period the Morrison Formation existed in, and was justified when a guide pointed out I was right.  A friend of mine knows Robert Bakker personally, and has vowed to never let me in the same room with him because he doesn't want to see us argue over Bakker's theory that Ceratosaurs were swimmers.  I think he's gone round the bend on that one.

Regarding the historical era, anything that happens after  1400 AD is a current event.

I love the Star Trek universe.  While I've been highly disappointed with Enterprise (and just as it was finally GOOD it gets canned), I still love the setting(s).  I don't read the novels, but I cherish the technical books and Star Trek "history".  I still own my first edition Starfleet Technical manual and Enterprise blueprints that I've had since I was a  kid (both first printings and in near mint condition, I might add).

I obsess over my gaming dice.  I have every die I've ever owned, except for ones I traded away for another complete set or gave as a gift.  I've never lost a single die in nearly 20 years of gaming.

I obsess over my Dragon Magazines.  I have every issue from #113 onward, and nearly all of the ones prior to that one.  As many of you who subscribe are aware, Paizo's  printing company has problems getting issues to some of us on time.  I have the customer service number memorized, and in this year alone I've had to use it 6 times to get replacement copies of issues that NEVER arrived at my mailbox.

I love 80's heavy metal.  Not the Bon Jovi or Poison metal, but true metal like Manowar, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Virgin Steele, or Dio.  I have created adventures based on their lyrics, and some of those have been the best games I ever ran.

I think jumping spiders rock.  The other families of spiders I don't care about at all, but I have followed a jumping spider across a field on my hands and knees observing its behavior.

I'm sure there are many, many more things, but writing this took nearly an hour as the Vicodin made its merry way across my pain receptors and slowed my synaptic processes.

Geek on.


----------

